# Pacific Rim Maltese specialty



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Marina and I flew up to Portland yesterday for the Pacific Rim specialty and it's been a fun time so far. There were two 'shows' in one day so with sweepstakes and the regular classes, it was a busy day. Marina showed Lucy in junior showmanship today and did well.

Our hotel room doesn't have a bathtub - want to know how difficult it is to bathe a show coat in the sink???









Lois looks thrilled with it also, as you can tell.

In the morning show, I showed Lois in sweepstakes and the 9-12 mos puppy class. She won Best in sweepstakes and also won Best Puppy, so i was really happy about that! I didn't get a lot of pics of her but here are a few



















These pics were taken after Lois had been in and out of the ring 10 times, so she's look a little dishevled, LOL. She is only 9 mos old so I think it's safe to say she has a fast growing coat, LOL. 









Glad to be back at the hotel









So tired after 10 times in the ring. 

It doesn't help that it is HOT here.



















And here is a Lucy and marina (marina got Best junior this morning and went second in the afternoon class)











More shows tomorrow and sunday so more sinks baths. Joy. 

Congrats to the winners today! And I'll get my program and list those winners in a bit


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations!!!! Looks like you all did great!!!!


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for the pictures. You guys look great. I sure wish I could be there. Hopefully I will next year. Are they having the dinner and auction again this year?


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

By the way, where do you get those aprons with the rhinestone maltese on the front?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

First off I have to say Congratulations on all the wins today. And little Lois her coat is beautiful for only 9 months what a beauty she is. She looks all tuckered out for having to go in the ring 10 times. Bet you are tuckered out as well. 
Tell Marina we are really proud of her she looks so professional showing Lucy.
Looks like that sink is going to be a hassle to deal with all weekend. Wish you all the best for the rest of the show and remember have some fun for all of us.

Lucy


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Way to go, Stacy and Marina! I'm not surprised at all how well Lois did today. I loved her at the Specialty and she looks great when she's moving! You've got a winner on your hands for sure. I can't wait to hear how the rest of the weekend goes.

Cathy


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations! Everyone looks great!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Marina, and especially to Lois and Lucy! What a great pair of dogs! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats Stacy!!

Lois is so beautiful!  Hope everyone does just as well tomorrow!!! 
Thank you for sharing pics, I hope we get more!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are great pictures! 
Congratulations and lots of luck for the next ones!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, look at beautiful Lois :wub: Marina did well as always with beautiful Lucy. Have fun


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! everyone looks so pretty!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

<a href="http://www.123glitter.com/comments-graphics/Congratulationsfile/" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations. arty: You all are doing so well. Babies are beautiful ! Cannot believe you had to bathe them in a sink. :wub2:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Wow you ladies did great! What beautiful fluffs you have. :wub: I've never heard of a hotel that didn't have a tub? That's odd.

I have to ask you if the dogs get distracted by other dogs in the ring?


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats! She is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats to Lois, Lucy, Marina, and you, Stacy! :chili: Lois and Lucy are beautiful, and so are you and Marina! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, she looks fantastic! She just gets more beautiful every time you post pics. She really is a gorgeous girl, congratulations!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Stacy.......you are a real pro to wash that baby in the bathroom sink~~~~that was something else I am sure. Cograts on the wins today and wishing you luck tomorrow too. Marina looks so pretty in her pink jacket!! Lois is just adorable!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on the wins! :woohoo2: 

Those sinks are always so shallow...you must be a pro to keep the water in the sink instead of on the floor! LOL

Both Lois & Lucy look beautiful!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats to all on your wins! :aktion033: :aktion033: Your fluffs both :wub: :wub: look gorgeous, but the baths in the sink - well, I don't even want to think about that! :smpullhair:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!! She looks great!!! Congrats to your daughter as well!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pretty, pretty girls! I can't get over what a lovely young girl Marina has become. She has grown up right before our eyes!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, wow, congrats Stacy and Marina! Awesome work. :biggrin: 

You and Marina both look great, and so do the fluffs, of course. :wub: :wub: 

I can really tell Marina loves doing this. :wub: 

How many points does Lois have? Her show career has been very impressive!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats, Stacy, and good luck today! Oh, I'd much prefer to wash in the sink than lean over the bathtub. That kills my back when I've done it.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations Stacy and Marina, You all look great and Lois is a beauty. Did you fly out of Sacramento to Portland?? If so what airline? We couldnt find one that was direct and would take dogs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, I wanted to add that I am so mad you were there just now and not next week -- I will be visiting my sister in Portland next week! :smmadder:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my, look at that gorgeous long coat for a puppy! Congrats to you and Marina! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Another day of showing and Marina showed in juniors today. There was a class of 11 kids in the Open Junior class (ages 9-12) and Marina placed FIRST!! Yeah! I am so thrilled for her. After Best junior, the judge asked Marina to come get me because she wanted to talk to both of us. I couldn't figure out why she wanted to talk me but when we went over there, the judge was so nice. She wanted to tell me what a 'star' Marina was and how impressed she was with her (there were over 70 kids showing today and she singled marina out) So that was really nice! Made Marina feel really good. 

Here are some pics



























This is the biggest class she's ever shown in and there were some really good kids showing so I was thrilled for her. She and Lucy are working really well together

/end mom brag


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to you, Lois and Marina for the wins! What a nice weekend it is turning out to be for the two of you!
That was VERY nice of the judge to do that. I'm glad to hear there are some nice ones out there who take the
time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 18 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807072


> Congrats to you, Lois and Marina for the wins! What a nice weekend it is turning out to be for the two of you!
> That was VERY nice of the judge to do that. I'm glad to hear there are some nice ones out there who take the
> time.[/B]


What was so nice was that the junior entries were HUGE. it took 2.5 hours to do all 6 classes so the fact that she took the time right at the end was great. Every judge looks for something different though, so not counting on anything tomorrow, LOL. It's already been a great weekend though, and well worth the trip.

Marina showed Lois in the breed class today and they just won their class (only entry) so we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 18 2009, 06:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806929


> Congrats, Stacy, and good luck today! Oh, I'd much prefer to wash in the sink than lean over the bathtub. That kills my back when I've done it.[/B]


Oh at home, i bathe in the sink also - it is just difficult to do it in a shallow sink with no hose attachment! Very... messy, LOL.

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 18 2009, 07:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806963


> Congratulations Stacy and Marina, You all look great and Lois is a beauty. Did you fly out of Sacramento to Portland?? If so what airline? We couldnt find one that was direct and would take dogs.[/B]


Thank you so much Edie!!
We flew out of Fresno on a direct flight on Horizon, and they allow dogs (obviously, LOL) I think Alaska/Horizon has a direct flight out of sacramento and they allow cabin pets. It's a nice short flight for us! 

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 18 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806975


> Oh, I wanted to add that I am so mad you were there just now and not next week -- I will be visiting my sister in Portland next week! :smmadder:[/B]


Aww!! I'm sorry! I would have loved to have met you!!! Someday. Seriously.

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 18 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807015


> Oh my, look at that gorgeous long coat for a puppy! Congrats to you and Marina! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


her coat is fast growing, which is good! I thought I wouldnt' like this coat but now i like it a lot. it's easy to take care of


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations to bot of you....and Marina is adorable.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

That is a great accomplishment for you Marina. You look very professional in the ring.

Tina


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, wow!! What a great accomplishment for Marina and such a special bonus that the judge made a point to tell you personally how great she did!!

A major congratulations to you both!!!!

[attachment=55134:Congratsbutterfly.jpg]


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! Another great day!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

So proud of Marina ! ! :wub: That is awesome that the judge wanted to talk to you and her - she sees talent and ability! 
I just love Marina and Lucy in pink! So Sweet!!!

Lois is stunning and she has the attitude of a champion!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Yay! It sounds like you and Marina are doing so well up in Portland, congratulations!!! Marina looks so pretty in pink. Congratulations on the wins and hope today and tomorrow bring more points for you two!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Big Congrats :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: to Marina!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy I am soooooooo happy for you and Marina. Wishing you both a well deserved *CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How wonderful for Marina! :aktion033: She has that "presence" that helps so much in the ring. Very professional for such a young person.

I am very impressed with your Lois. You have really done a wonderful job with your dogs Stacy. You have what it takes to go far (farther!). :biggrin:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats! Lois is one beautiful puppy. love the pink bow on her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am also very proud of your Marina. If I lived closer, I'd ask her to give me some pointers.....

Mom, you must be on cloud 9 by now - and to think...you knew her when she didn't even show dogs!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacy, it is just so fabulous that you and Marina are enjoying this together. Congrats to her on her win! That's just awesome. I always love seeing your pictures and hearing how your shows go!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Today was the last day of the show and I'm sad to be going home tomorrow!

Lois won her class (she was the only entry in her class) and she showed well, so I was really happy about that. 










Here is Lois getting ready for the show (at the hotel). For nine months old, I love how fast growing her coat is!!



Marina showed in Juniors today and didn't place as high as yesterday, but still got 4th in a class of nine, so that was good! (they only give placements for 1-4) 









Marina and Lucy in the ring today 










And posing outside the show site, (Portland Expo center) That's Lois in the bag.









Lois and marina taking a nap together after we got back to the hotel.

Thanks for looking and letting me picture spam!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Love these last few pics of Marina Lois and Lucy :wub: :wub: :wub: !! Congrats again on a great weekend!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Love the "picture spam" keep them coming!! Congrats to the Fabulous team! I love one of Marina and Lois napping, how precious, you must be beaming!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love the new pics, especially Marina with Lois outside the expo center, they look like too cute! And I love the sleeping one - looks like they were in dreamland!

Lois's coat is sooooooo beautiful and long! Wow it does grow fast!

Happy Flight home!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, I hope I can make it to the Specialty next year and meet you guys! (not show Ava, but I'd like to bring her)


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Those are great shots! Marina looks so cosmopolitan outside the Portland Expo. But my fav is Marina napping with Lois, so cute all tired out from the show.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Marina! Great job.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

All the pics are great, but I really love the napping one!!

Congrats on another successful show, Stacy and Marina!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that pic of Marina holding the bag with Lois inside is magazine worthy. Great shot!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, thanks for sharing the pictures. We're all so proud of you, Marina, Lois and Lucy. The picture of your sleeping girls is just so sweet.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Stacy, it sounded as if you had a wonderful weekend. The last pics are so great!!! I love the last two. Marina staind there in her cute jacket with her baby in the bag and the to die for pic of them napping.........how adorable!!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great pictures!! I love the one with Marina napping :wub: so sweet :wub: 

Cathy


----------

